# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  رحلة التادلي الرباطي

## ابو يعقوب الحركي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا ومولانا محمد وآله وصحبه*.
الحمد لله الذي أكرمنا بمواهب النعم الخارجة عن الحصر، فسخر لنا ما في السماوات والأرض والرياح وحملنا في البر والبحر، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ومولانا محمد القائل: "أنا سيد ولد آدم ولا فخر"[1] وعلى آله وأصحابه الذين جاهدوا أعداء الدين برا وبحرا عصرا بعد عصر، ودهرا بعد دهر.
 وبعد فيقول العبد الفقير إلى الله، الغني بالله، إبراهيم بن محمد التادلي الرباطي، غفر الله ذنبه وستر عيبه:
لما من الله علي بالتوفيق لأداء فرض الحج، وزيارة بيت المقدس، والشام وأرض الروم، فاضطررت إلى ركوب البحر مرارا، تارة في سفن الشراع، وتارة في سفن النار المسماة بالبابورات، وتلاقيت مع أهل العلم والخبرة بسفن البحر من المسلمين والنصارى، فاقتطفت منهم ما أمكنني من حكم سفره، لما ورد: «الحكمة ضالة المؤمن يلتقطها ولو من عند كافر»[2] كما أشار له ما ورد: «أطلبوا العلم ولوفي الصين»[3]، مع أن الصين كان في ذلك الوقت للكفار، قيدت ذلك في هذه الرسالة لينتفع بها من اضطر لركوب البحر إن شاء الله تعالى، وسميتها[4]: «زينة النحر بعلوم البحر» والله يجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم، آمين.
 ورتبتها على مقدمة وبابين.

*المقدمة:*
اعلم أن كل علم له مبادئ منها الحد، والموضوع، والواضع، والاسم، والغاية.
 فحد هذا العلم: علم يعرف به كيفية سير السفينة في البحر.
 وموضوعه: السفينة.
 وواضعه: سيدنا نوح عليه الصلاة والسلام لقوله تعالى: ﴿ فأوحينا إليه آن اصنع الفلك بأعيننا﴾[5] ﴿ويصنع الفلك وكلما مر عليه ملأ من قومه سخروا منه﴾ إلى قوله: ﴿وقال اركبوا فيها بسم الله مجراها ومرساها﴾[6] الآية واسمه: علم البحر، وعلم الرياح.
 وغايته: زيادة الإيمان بزيادة الآيات قال تعالى: ﴿إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس﴾[7] الآية، وقال: ﴿وترى الفلك فيه مواخر﴾[8] جمع ماخر اسم فاعل مخر الماء شقه[9]، ومنه قول الشاعر[10]:
         يا رَبِّ نَجَّيْتَ نُوحاً واستجَبْتَ لَهُ * في فُلُكٍ ماخِرٍ في الْيَمِّ مَشْحُونَا[11]

*الباب الأول: في سفينة النار المسماة بالبابور وفيه فصول:* 
*الأول:* 
اعلم أن العناصر أربعة، وهي: النار، والهواء وهي الريح، والماء، والتراب، والبابورات منها ما يجري بالريح وحده كسفن الريح، ومنها ما يجري بالماء كالفلك الصغار التي تجري بمقاذف العود، ومنها ما يجري بالتراب والنار كبابورات البر[12]، فإنها تجري كالبرق بإعانة النار والأرض المستوية، ومنها ما يجري بالماء والنار والريح كبعض بابورات البحر، ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ﴿والله خلقكم وما تعملون﴾[13].
* الثاني:*
اعلم أن جري السفينة قسمان: بالماء، وبالريح، وفي الحقيقة إنما تجري بقدرته تعالى، لا بماء، ولا بريح، كما يرشد له قوله تعالى: ﴿بسم الله مجراها ومرساها﴾[14] وقوله تعالى: ﴿وهو الذي يسيركم في البر والبحر﴾[15].
إلا أنه تعالى من [سنته][16] تعالى ستر الأسرار والمسببات[ بالأسباب][17]، فجعل الماء والريح سببا لجري السفينة، وقد تقرر في علم التوحيد أن التأثير في الأفعال إنما هو لله تعالى [لا][18] لأسباب، إنما هو عندها، لا بها. وجري السفينة بالماء وبالمقاذف جمع مقذاف بكسر الميم، لأنه آلة لقوله اللامية كمفعل أو كمفعال[19].
 والبابور جريها بالمقاذف لا بالنار، إلا أن المقاذف لاترى لكونها في قعر السفينة غائصة في الماء تدفعه، وهي من حديد يجري تلك المقاذف غليان الماء بالنار.
 وسفينة [الريح][20] أقدم من سفينة النار،[ لأن سفينة النار][21] استنبطها علماء اليونان قبل الهجرة بقريب، لكن إنما وجد في كتبهم الإشارة لبعض تركيبها، ثم أول ما ظهر تركيبها وخروجها بالقوة إلى الفعلية باشبيلية من الأندلس عند الاصبنيول -لعنه الله- فحدثت أولا صغيرة، ثم رآها المهندسون من أمم النصارى، خصوصا اللنكليز -لعنه الله- فزادوا فيها وترقوا إلى ما هي عليه الآن كما أشار له الوزير خير الدين التونسي في: أقوم المسالك"[22]. وصنعتها المتقنة اليوم إنما هي بابورات اللنكليز، ومنه نقلت ماكناتها لباقي دول النصارى، وهم عيال عليه فيها. وقد سافرت في بابورات الفرانسيس والنمسا، والعثماني وغيرها، فلم أرأحسن من بابورات اللنكليز اتقاناً وصنعاً وترسيفاً.
 وقد أحدثوا من البابورات أنواعا تطير في الهواء[23]، وأنواعا تغوص وتسافر في قعر البحر[24] [لا يظهر منها شيء][25]، بل يغلق على ما في جوفها من الآدمي والأمتعة، وتوقد السرج والشمع ليلا ونهارا، حتى إذا وصل لموضع مطلوبه، وأراد إخراجها فوق الماء، أخرجها بآلة عندهم فتصير طافية على وجه الماء على عادة السفن، لكن لما كانت فيها خديعة ومكيدة للعدو، إذ لا يدري متى تخرج عليه حكموا بقطعها.
 ثم كان الدمان[26] قديما يجعل في مؤخر السفينة كما هو المعتاد، واليوم جل البابورات أوكلها [يجعل][27] في وسطها ورأسه في ناعورة، وقابضها تحت سقف من الخشب المنجور وكأنه في بيت محفوظ من الرياح وأمواج البحر. وأسفل الدمان خارج جوف السفينة حتى وصل للبحر، يدور في الماء باختيار محركه وهو رئيس الدمان القابض في الناعورة، يدورها كل لحظة، تارة لجهة يمينه وتارة لجهة يساره، والبوصلة[28] منصوبة على كرسي عال ناظر لها أبدا ليلا ونهارا، وهي مثل الإبرة عند المؤقتين فيه حجر المغناطيس، وفي بعض البابورات تكون فيه بوصلة واحدة، وفي بعضها -وهو الغالب- فيه اثنتان[29] أو ثلاث، واحدة في وسط البابور عند صاحب الدمان، واثنتان في طرفي البابور، بل رأيت في بعض البابورات ثلاث بوصلات واحدة عند صاحب الدمان، وواحدة فوق سطح القمرة[30] أرضية، وأخرى سماوية تسماتها مركوزة في رأس صاري، وهو مقلوبة تحت رأس الإنسان تقابل الأرضية، وهما كأنهما عدلان شاهدان بسير البابور على السمت المطلوب.
 وكنت إذا أردت الصلاة نظرت للبوصلة لنعرف منها القبلة، وتارة لا نعرف القبلة، إما لهيجان البحر، أو لكثرة الأمطار، فلا أقدر على النظر للبوصلة، وإذا نظرت إليها تلتبس علي الجهات، وكنت أتخير جهة وأصلي لها، لقول المختصر: "أو تحير مجتهد تخير"[31].
 وقد يجعل في بعض البابورات ثقب نافذ من سطح القمرة إلى أسفل البابور وعند أهل بيت النار، يتكلم معهم منه متى شاء. وقد يجعل في رأس الصاري في البابور مدفع صغير فوق قطعة من حديد ونحوه، موثق فيها بسلاسل الحديد لكن يكون في الفركطات للسلطان.
*الثالث:*
اعلم أن البابور يسير في كل ساعة نحو عشرة أميال غالبا، وقد يسير أكثر وأقل من ذلك في ساعة، وهو يسير في البحر في كل ساعة كالبرق الخاطف، وإذا أرادوا وقوفه قبض بيده مفتاح الوقوف، وهو قطعة من حديد طويلة يجذبها إليه يسيرا أو يدفعها، فيقف البابور.
*الرابع:* 
كل سفينة سائرة في البحر لا بد في كل ساعة ونحوها تحسب عدد الأميال التي سارت تسمى الفرقط[32] وهي خيط غليظ في رأسه بعض الرصاص لينزل به إلى قعر البحر، فيلقيها فيه، ثم يأخذ ويحسب بها عدد ما سار كما رأيتها. لكن في حسابها كلفة في إلقائها البحر، فاخترعوا اليوم آلة شبيهة بالمكانة موثقة آخر البابور والموري يدور فيها وهي تتحرك، ففي كل وقت أرادوا معرفة عدد ما سار من الأميال ينظرها، فيجد في الحين مطلوبه، نظير مكانة الأوقات.
*الخامس:*
من السفن مالها سلم، ويقال له بالعجمي سكول[33]-[ ويسمى بها أيضا عندهم المحل الذي يتكلم فيه المسلمون العجمي، كالذين يرسلهم السلطان لذلك، فالدار التي يجتمعون فيه صغيرا لتعليم العجمية يسمونها السكولة[34]، كما سمعته ممن له خبرة وعلم بالعجمية][35]- يصعد منه من الفلك الصغير إليها بلا كلفة، بل يجعل طرفه في السفينة الكبرى، وطرفه الآخر واصل إلى الصغرى، وهو موثق بسلاسل الحديد في السفينة يصعد فيه الشخص وهو آمن. كلما وصل بلد وأراد حمل آدمي وإنزاله فتح بابا صغيرا في البابور وأدلى منه السلم واصلا إلى الفلك الصغير. ومنها ما لا سلم له، بل إذا وصلت السفينة أدلي لك حبلا غليظا تمسكه وتطلع به بكلفة عظيمة.
*السادس:*
إذا سافرت في البحر اليوم لا تركب في البابور حتى تأخذ من وكيله في البلد الذي أنت فيه ورقة مكتوب فيها بالقلم العجمي اسمك وقبض كرائك ومنزلك فيه، هل في ظهر الكبرط[36]، أوفي القمرا، وقد تسمى تلك الورقة بالعجمية بصبرط[37]، أوبلس[38]. فإن دخلت أولا البابور فربما لا يتكلم معك أحد، فإذا سافر البابور قبضك رئيسه وقال لك: هل لك ورقة، فتنجوا بها وإلا مكر بك وسجنك في بيت الفحم، وربما ضربك[39].
*السابع:*
إذا دخلت أولا للسفينة فالأنفع لك من الدوخة ونحوها أن تشرب شيئا من ماء البحر حتى تتقيأ ما يضرك فإنه نافع، نص عليه من مارس ركوب البحر، وكذا شم الحوامض وأكلها، واجتنب الحلاوة أولا مثل الاتاي، فإنه لايوافقك إلا بعد حين.
*الثامن:*
إذا دخلت المركب أولا كالبابور، فأول ما تفعله أن تسأل عن رئيس السفينة واسمه، وخذ اسمه معك من وكيل البابور الذي أكرى لك وأخذ منك الكراء، واصحب من بلدك تحفا غريبة مثل التمر المجهول، أو الكعب، أو الكنفيط، والدجاج المعلوف السمين، فتدفع من ذلك أول يوم، أو يوما بعد يوم للرئيس وبعض رؤساء المركب كرئيس الكزن وهو بيت طبخ الطعام، ولا يقبلون منك دراهم بل ربما[40] ردوها عليك بغلظة، ولا يقبض منك الدراهم إلا بعض أوباش البحرية.
 واعتمد على مداراتهم ما أمكنك، لقولهم دارهم مادمت في دارهم، وارضهم مادمت في أرضهم، وبذلك تملك منهم كل[41] ما أردت، فقد يؤخذ باللطف ما لا يؤخذ بالعنف، والإنسان لا يملك إلا بالإحسان كافرا كان أو مسلما، والمداراة مندوبة لاسيما مع الكفار ومع كبرائهم فإن رئيس البابور في البحر مثل السلطان، ولا تقدر أن تراه لأنه داخل القمرة مع أصحابه وأولاده، لا تكاد تراه أبدا إلا في بعض الأيام ويخرج لأمر مهم أو للتنزه.
*التاسع:*
في البابور[42] بيوت متعددة بعضها لحمل الوسق على طبقات بعضها فوق بعض، كل طبقة لها سلم من نحو عشرة درجات فأكثر، تغلق بابها من أعلى وقت السفر غلقا محكما، بحيث لو عام البحر فوقها لا يؤثر فيها، وبعضها معدود لحمل الآدمي وهو أنواع: [منه بيوت للبحرية لا يدخلها سواهم، ومنها بيوت للمسافرين وهي على مراتب][43] منها بيت يسمى سكند[44] كراؤه رخيص بالنسبة لبيت القمرة.
 ومنها بيت يسمى القمرة[45] وهو أنواع: منها ما فيه بيتان، كل بيت له مغلاق، وقد اكتريت فيها في بعض البابورات، فكان لي بيت ليس معي فيه غيري، وبيت لرئيس البابور، وفيها كنيف لقضاء الحاجة، ويسمى الكنيف بالعجمية طنكا.
 ومنها ما فيه بيوت كل بيت له مغلاق، ومنها ما فيه بيوت كل بيت لا مغلاق له بل عليه إزار، وهو على صورة المهد للصبي، يسع واحدا نائما وجالسا، وتحته بيت كذلك فيه شخص أخر، وهكذا دارت بيوت القمرة، ولا كنف فيها، بل جعلوا في كل بيت قدحاً صغيراً أبيض من البديع، ومنها ما فيه بيوت كذلك، وفيها كنيف فيه ماء حلو محل له بزبوز كنت أتوضأ فيه وأغلق بابه علي، وخذ معك أحجارا كثيرة صغارا للاستجمار بها في المركب، وقدحا من قزدير في صندوق خشب على قدره، فقد لا تقدر على النهوض من موضعك وقت هيجان البحر بالريح ونحوه، أوفي ظلمة الليل وأكثر من قراءة حزب البحر للشاذلي[46] رضي الله عنه، والقرآن أفضل من كل شيء.
*العاشر:*
قد يربط بابور ببابور آخر بسلاسل الحديد في بعض البحار الصعبة- كبحر اللندريز[47]- خوف الغرق، فإن البحر إذا هاج بكثرة الرياح تصير أمواجه كالجبال، تعلو المركب فتنزل فيه الموجة كالجبل، ثم تسيل منه للبحر من طاقات فيه، فربما تنزل فيه موجة عظيمة يغرق بها، وكم من بابور غرق في البحر، وإذا جاء القدر عمي البصر، ولا ينفع حذر من قدر، إلا أن استعمال الأسباب مشروع بل مندوب مع قطع النظر عنها، والتوكل على مسبب الأسباب، إذ لا تأثير لها في المسببات.

[1] رواه مسلم في صحيحه، في كتاب الفضائل، باب تفضيل نبينا ج7ص59، وفي صحيح ابن ماجة في كتاب الزهد، باب ذكر الشفاعة 2.430 

[2] رواه الترمذي في كتاب العلم، باب ما جاء في فضل الفقه على العبادة، بلفظ :الكلمة الحكمة ضالة المؤمن أين وجدها فهو أحق بها " وقال عنه حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه، وإبراهيم بن الفضل المدني، يضعف في الحديث من قبل حفظه ج5ص51 

[3] انظر كشف الخفاء للعجلوني ص645ج2، السلسلة الضعيفة ص600مج 1

[4] في نسخة أ: سميته

[5] سورة المؤمنون الآية: 27.

[6] سورة هود الآية: 38.

[7] سورة البقرة الآية: 164.

[8] سورة النحل الآية: 14.

[9] انظر لسان العرب لابن منظور، مادة [مخر]

[10] ساقطة  من أ

[11]  أنظر شرح ابن عقيل باب الحال، شرح شذور الذهب، وكذلك أوضح المسالك إلى ألفية ابن مالك.

[12] يقصد بذلك القطار البخاري

[13] سور الصافات الآية: 96.

[14] سورة هود الآية: 41.

[15] سورة يونس الآية: 22.

[16] في النسخة (ع): صفته.

[17] ساقطة من النسخة (أ).

[18] زيادة من النسخة (أ).

[19] أنظر لامية الأفعال، فصل في بناء الآلة ص:178.  كمفعل وكمفعال ومفعلة ... من الثلاثي صغ اسم ما به عملا 

[20] في (أ): البحر

[21] ساقطة من (أ)

[22] انظر أقوم المسالك في معرفة أحوال الممالك لخير الدين التونسي:188

[23] يقصد بذلك الطائرة

[24] يقصد بذلك الغواصة 

[25] ساقطة من (أ)

[26] عجلة القيادة

[27] زيادة من (أ)

[28] في النسخة(أ): البصل

[29] في النسخة (أ): اثنان

[30] غرفة القيادة 

[31] أنظر مختصر الشيخ خليل ص: 27.

[32] آلة لتسجيل سرعة السفينة 

[33] هي كلمة محرفة عن الانجليزية  Scale وتعني سلم المسافرين

[34] تعريب لكلمة school، أي المدرسة

[35] ساقطة من (أ)

[36] ظهر السفينة

[37] يعني جواز السفر

[38] وثيقة السفر

[39] في النسخة(أ): سجنك

[40] ساقطة من (أ)

[41] زيادة من (أ)

[42] في أ البابورات

[43] ساقطة من (أ)

[44] وهي غرفة الدرجة الثانية

[45] ساقطة من (أ)

[46] هو الشيخ الإمام حجة الصوفية، أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله بن عبد الجبار الشاذلي، ولد سنة 590هـ بغمارة، وتوفي في صحراء عيذاب من مصر سنة 656هـ أخد عن عبد السلام بن مشيش واليه تنسب الطرق الصوفية بالمغرب أنظر شذرات الذهب ج5 ص275،ولطائف المنن لابن عطاء الله ص 29

[47] يقصد به بحر المانش

----------


## ابو يعقوب الحركي

*الحادي عشر:*
كراء المركب قسمان، إحداهما كراء مجرد عن الأكل والشرب، بل كراء الحمل لنفسك وما لابد منه من زادك وفراشك، فإن كانت لك سلعة زائدة عن ضرورياتك فكراؤها وحدها معلوم.
 وثانيها كراء الحمل مع الأكل والشرب، إلا أن ما قابل الأكل والشرب بيع الإجارة لأنه استيفاء عين، والإجارة شرطها مع استيفاء العين لقول المختصر في بابها:"بلا استيفاء عين قصد"[1] فيكون في ذلك اجتماع البيع والإجارة، وانظر حكمه عند قول المختصر في بحث الصرف أول باب البيوع: "وبيع وصرف"[2] وقول التحفة في باب البيوع:
وجمع بيع مع شركة ومع[3]
فالأولى لمن اضطر لذلك أن يخص الكراء بعقد، والأكل والشرب بعقد آخر، وإن كان النصارى لعنهم الله لا يبالون بذلك، بل يكرون للرجل الواحد بيتا في القمرا مع الأكل والشرب مسيرة نحو عشرة أيام بنحو مائة ريال عقدا واحدا، فمنها ما ينوب كراء الحمل، ومنها ما ينوب الأكل والشرب، والكل مجهول ممنوع عندنا شرعا.
 فالأولى للمسلم أن يتخلى عن طعامهم وشرابهم وإن كان طعام الكتابي حلالا لقوله تعالى: ﴿وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم﴾[4] فيجعل عقد الكراء في القمرة أوفي الكبرط وحده، ثم إن شاء اشترى منهم في البابور دجاجا حيا، أو كبشا حيا يذبحه بيده، ثم يأخذ معه طباخا مسلما يطبخه عند رئيس الكزن، يعقد معه الكراء على ذلك، أو يصحب معه طعامه وشرابه من داره مطبوخا أو غيره.
*الثاني عشر:*
قد يسافر البابور بالقلع إذا وافقه ريحه مع النار، فيعينه الريح وينقص بقدره من الفحم.وكل ريح في نفسها تقطع في الساعة الواحدة ثمانية عشر ميلا من غير اعتبار قلع ولا غيره، بل هي في نفسها تجري كأنها فرس، فهذا نهايتها بلا ضرر على الإنسان، كريح سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام في قوله تعالى: ﴿فسخرنا له الريح تجري بأمره رخاء حيث أصاب﴾[5] كما سخرت لسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: "نصرت بالصبا وأهلكت عاد بالدبور"[6] وأشار له بالهمزية بقوله:
ومسير الصبا بنصرك شهراً        فكان الصبا لديك رخاء[7]
وما زاد على ثمانية عشر ميلا فهي ريح عذاب كريح الدبور لإهلاك عاد في قوله تعالى: ﴿تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها﴾[8] ﴿ما تذر من شيء أتت عليه إلا جعلته كالرميم﴾[9].
 وأما مركب القلع فنهاية سيره التي فيها الخوف عليه من الغرق اثنا عشر ميلا، وأخرى أكثر من الساعة الواحدة. وكلما نقص عن اثني عشر ميلا فلا خوف عليه إذا كان المركب حاملا للوسق المعتاد، فإن كان فارغا من الوسق وجب ثقله بالأحجار كما كان في القديم، أو بالماء كما هو المستعمل اليوم، يفتح خرقا من المركب للبحر فيأخذ من الماء ما يكفيه بآلة الماكينة المعروفة عندهم، فإذا أراد فراغه فتح بزبوزه للبحر، فينزل فيه ما أراد.
* الثالث عشر:* 
يسمى البابور عند بعض النصارى سفينة الدخان، وبعضهم مركب النار، والكل اسم جنس لا علم. وقد يوضع لبعض البابورات علم، فبعضها يقال له فاس، وبعضها يقال له مكناس من بلاد المغرب، وبعضها عند المرسك[10] يقال له اصطنبول، وبعضها رفاص.
 فإن كانت سفينة النار للسلطان لا تحمل إلا العسكر والمدافع سميت فركط او قبق، وقد رأيت منها فركط لها خمس صواري من أعاجيب الدنيا، وإن كانت لغير السلطان فتارة تكون لتاجر واحد إن كان له مال كثير، مثل "مز" اسم يهودي تاجر- بضم الميم وسكون الزاي- وهو ساكن بمدينة لندر عند اللنكليز، قيل أن له ثمانين بابورا، سافرت مرة في بعض بابوراته وهو فيه، فجاءني مع رئيس البابور ليسلمان علي، فأجلستهما... وقدمت لهما ماتيسر من التحف، ففرحا بذلك، ويقال أنه لا ينام من الليل إلا قليلا من همومه ببابوراته خوف أن يأتيه كتاب بتعطيل واحد منها عن الكراء، فقلت: صدق الله العظيم في قوله: ﴿فإن له معيشة ضنكا﴾[11] وتارة تكون لتجار متعددة تسمى كبنيا[12].
 وللأصحاب البابورات وكلاء متفرقون على قدر بلاد الدنيا المعتادة لهم في سفرها، ويدفعون السفينة لرئيس بربع ونحوه من الكراء كالمساقاة. ومهما سافر بابور من مرسى بلد إلا وأرسل وكيله بذلك البلد خبر وقت خروجه منه، وعدد وسقه في السلك عقب خروجه للبلاد التي يسافر إليها لوكلائه الذين هم فيها، ليعلم الناس خبره في أي يوم وفي أي ساعة يقدم، فيستعد من أراد أن يسافر فيه أو يحمل فيه سلعة، فإذا قدم للبلد لم يمكث فيه إلا زمانا يسيرا أو يسافر منه كذلك.
*الرابع عشر*
كان بحر الرباط- وهو بحر طنجة والدارالبيضاء وغيرها- مقطوعا عند طنجة، وكانت طنجة مع الأندلس متصلة ببر واحد، فكان أهل الأندلس يغيرون على أهل المغرب الأقصى وينهبونهم، فشكوا ذلك إلى ذي القرنين رضي الله عنه المذكور في قوله تعالى:﴿ويسئلونك عن ذي القرنين﴾[13] وكان في زمن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام، فحفر مابين طنجة والأندلس من البر حتى صار بحرا واحدا ممتدا إلى الإسكندرية والشام وأرض الروم وهي اصطنبول، وإلى الرباط والدارالبيضاء والجديدة والصويرة إلى البحر المحيط. ولذا يقال أن الرباط وما فوقه من الدارالبيضاء والصويرة في البحر المحيط، وطنجة وسبتة وما فوقها إلى الإسكندرية في البحر الشامي وهو البحر الرومي، وسمي شاميا لان مراسي الشام عليه، وأولها يافا وآخرها يزمير، وسمي روميا لأن مراسي أرض الروم عليه مثل اصطنبول وكلبلى[14] في الجهة الأخرى كالأندلس، لأن اصطنبول من جزيرة الأندلس، فهي قبالة الرباط وطنجة والبحر بينهما، وذلك كما شكا مجاور[15] يأجوج ومأجوج منهم لذي القرنين، فبنى بينهم[ بالمشرق][16] السد المذكور في قوله تعالى: ﴿أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا﴾[17] الآية.
* الخامس عشر:* 
قسم أهل الجغرافيا -وهم أهل الهيئة- معمور الأرض بأقسام عند المتقدمين مبينة في الكرطات[18] عند البحرية، وحاصله اليوم عام خمس وثلاثمائة وألف تقريبا جزيرتان، إحداهما جزيرة إفريقية، والأخرى جزيرة الأندلس، والبحر الشامي وهو الرومي المسمى عندنا بالبحر الكبير بينهما. فالأولى، وهي جزيرة إفريقية أعظم من الأخرى، إذ بها مراكش وما فوقها إلى أرض السودان، وبها العدوتان الرباط وسلا، ثم فاس ومكناس، وتونس ومصر، والشام، والحرمين الشريفين مكة والمدينة، واليمن، وبغداد، والبصرة، والكوفة، فكل هؤلاء[19] المدن برها متصل، يصلها الإنسان راجلا أوراكبا حيوانا من غير ركوب البحر أصلا.
 ومراسيها الكبار التي على البحر في التاريخ المذكور، منها من ماسة من جهة المغرب الأقصى، ثم أكادير، ثم الصويرة، ثم الجديدة، ثم الدارالبيضاء، ثم الرباط، ثم العرائش، ثم طنجة، ثم سبتة، ثم وهران، ثم الجزائر، ثم تونس، ثم الإسكندرية، ثم يافا، ثم بيروت، ثم يزمير. وإذا سافر الإنسان في البحر من الرباط أو طنجة للإسكندرية أو الشام كانت هذه المراسي عن يمينه.
 وهذه المراسي بعضها قريب من بعض، وبعضها بعيد، فالقريب كالرباط ثم طنجة، بينهما في البابور البحري نحو عشر ساعات في زمن الاعتدال، فقد سافر بعض[20] أهل الرباط زمن الاعتدال من الرباط لطنجة في البابور البحري فخرج من الرباط مع غروب الشمس ووصل طنجة قبل شروق الشمس مع كون الريح كمبر، وهو الشرقي المعاكس لسير البابور، ولو وافقهم الريح لوصلوا طنجة قبل شروق الشمس بنحو ساعتين.
 ومن القريب، مابين الإسكندرية وبور سعيد، ويافا وحيفا من مراسي الشام، وأول مراسيه يافا، فقد أخبر بعضهم أنه خرج من بيروت في الساعة الثالثة من الليل ووصل عند الشروق مدينة حيفا، وسار من حيفا عند الشروق فوصل مدينة يافا عند الساعة التاسعة من النهار.
 ومن مراسي مصر الإسكندرية ثم بور سعيد ويجاورها على البحر مدينة يافا هي أول مراسي الشام ثم حيفا ويقال لها اليوم حفا، ثم عكا، ثم سور، ثم صدا، ثم بيروت، ثم يزمير، ودخلت بعضها كوهران، والجزائر، والإسكندرية، ويافا، وبيروت، ويزمير، ثم بيروت. وهذه كلها على اليمين لمن سافر من الرباط، أوطنجة، أوجبل طارق، كالمسافر من الرباط في البر إلى طنجة.
 والثانية وهي جزيرة الأندلس بها جل دول النصارى كدولة اللنكليز، والفرانسيس، والاصبنيول، والنمسا، والبروس، ودولة العثماني ومدينة كرسيه هي القسطنطينية[ العظمى المسماة بالأستانة، وتارة بالأصطنبول][21]، وتارة بإسلامبول، ومراسيها الكبار على البحر في التاريخ المذكور: مرسى إصطنبول[22]، إذ بها من المراسي الملاصقة بها نحو ثلاثمائة مرسى، وفيها من البابورات الصغار الجارية كل يوم بها نحو الخمسين بابورا تدور على مراسيها، وركبت مرارا في بعضها، فتذهب إليها وترجع في اليوم الواحد مرارا مثل الفلك بين سلا والرباط بالمغرب. وأما البابورات الكبار الداخلة لها كل يوم من الأفاق، والخارجة من جميع الدول فلا حصر، وأما غير البابورات من السفن فلا حصر لها أيضا.
 ثم بالجزيرة المذكورة مراسي دول النصارى، فأعظمها لبلبل[23] بكسر اللام الأولى وفتح الباء الموحدة وسكون اللام آخره، وهي مدينة قريبة من مدينة لندرا في حكومة اللنكليز- لعنهم الله- بل قيل هي أعظم مراسي الدنيا، إذ قد يوجد فيها في بعض الأوقات من البابورات نحو ألفي بابور تنتظر الكراء والوسق.
 ثم مراسي مرسيلية من أعظم مراسي الفرانسيس، وصلتها ولم أدخلها، فإذا هي من أحسن المراسي، تصل البابورات إلى البحر فترسي فيه حتى لوشاء من في البر لمسها بيده، وبها من البابورات مرساة عدد كثير دون الداخل والخارج لها كل وقت، وهي مثل مرسى يزمير بالشام للمسلمين، تصل البابورات للبر وترسي به كمرسى الإسكندرية اليوم.
 ثم مرسى جبل طارق، ودخلته لأنه من الجزيرة أيضا، وهو في حكومة اللنكليز، وجزيرة الأندلس بعدها ومراسيها تكون على يسار الذاهب من طنجة للإسكندرية.
* السادس عشر:*
كل بلد في الدنيا لها طول وعرض إلا ما كان على خط الاستواء فلا عرض له، أو على خط أخر[24] المعمور بالمغرب من الجزائر الخالدات فلا طول له، ولا يمكن لرئيس السفينة أن يسافر في لجج البحر بحيث لا يرى إلا السماء والماء، ولا يرى البر أصلا إلا إن كان عارفا بطول كل موضع هو فيه، وعرضه في البحر، إما أن يعرفها من الكارطا وهو تقليد لا يرضى به إلا البليد. أومن الآلة وهو تحقيق.
 إلا أن عرض البلد معرفته سهلة مذكورة في كتب التوقيت، يعرف من ارتفاع الشمس بالنهار، والنجوم بالليل كل وقت شاءه. وطول البلد معرفته صعبة تعرف بالخسوفات والكسوفات ورؤية الأهلة، فغالب رؤساء البحر يقلدون فيها حساب الكارطات.
 إلا أن أطوال البلاد مرصودة في كتب المسلمين وزيجات التعديل عندهم، إلا أن ابتداءها من آخر العمارة فأقصى المغرب وأما في كتب النصارى فابتداؤها من بلاد ملوكهم، مثل: بلاد الفرانسيس ابتداء طولها من مدينة ملكهم وهي باريز، وبلاد اللنكليز من مدينة ملكهم وهي لندرة. وبمعرفة طول البلد وعرضه يعرف في أي موضع [هو] من الدنيا في البحر، وكم سافر من الأميال من البلد الذي خرج منه، وكم بقي له من الأميال للبلد الذي هو قاصده. ولذا ترى رئيس السفينة يخبرك قبل وصولك للبلد المطلوب بإنه يصله غدا أو بعد غد في الساعة الفلانية.
*السابعة عشر:*
في خبر السلك ويسمى طركلف[25]، هو من عجائب الدنيا وآياته سبحانه الدالة على باهر قدرته، وقد صارت به الدنيا [اليوم] كمدينة واحدة، يأتي الخبر من البلاد البعيدة بنحو شهرين أو أكثر في نصف ساعة وأقل. وقد أخبرني رؤوف[26] باشا -أصلحه الله- وهو عامل القدس، وقد جاء لبيتي يسلم علي، وقال أن ابن العربي الحاتمي[27] أشار له، وأنه من أشراط الساعة. ثم جاءه كتاب من اصطنبول وهو معي بالقدس فقرأه، ثم قال لي: منذ نصف ساعة كتب هذا الكتاب، وبين القدس واصطنبول نحو شهرين. 
وكلما ذكرته هنا إنما هو بقصد الاعتبار والنظر في آيات الله تعالى، قال تعالى: ﴿قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا﴾[28] أي فاعتبروا في سيرها حيث سخرها لنا وذللها، كما قال تعالى: ﴿هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها﴾[29]، ﴿وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا﴾[30] فينظر في أحوال الناس مؤمنهم وكافرهم قال تعالى: ﴿واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم﴾[31] وفي تغيرات عوالم الدنيا برا وبحرا، والتغيير علامة حدوثها، وفي كيفية سير الفلك في الماء، ولو شاء لأغرقها، قال تعالى: ﴿ولقد كرمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البر والبحر﴾[32] [والحمد لله رب العالمين].

[1] أنظر المختصر للسيخ خليل ص183

[2] المصدر نفسه ص133

[3] شطرها الثاني صرف وجعل ونكاح امتنع انظر إحكام الأحكام على تحفة الحكام لمحمد بن يوسف الكافي ص 111.

[4] سورة المائدة الآية 5

[5] سورة ص الآية 36

[6] رواه البخاري في كتاب الجمعة أبواب الاستسقاء ج1 ص22 ومسلم كتاب صلاة الاستسقاء باب في ريح الصبا ج3ص27

[7] أنظرالهمزية للبوصيري من كتاب قصة المولد لمحمد الطاهر بن عاشور، ص24

[8]سورة الأحقاف الآية 25 

[9] سورة الذاريات الآية 42 

[10] في( أ) الموسك

[11] سورة طه الآية 124

[12] كلمة مترجمة تعني الشركة 

[13] سورة الكهف الآية 82

[14] غاليبولي مدينة تركية على مضيق الدردنيل

[15] ساقطة من (أ)

[16] زيادة من(أ)

[17] سورة الكهف الاية90

[18] يقصد الخرائط

[19] في (ع): هذه

[20] زيادة من (أ)

[21] ساقطة من (أ)

[22] في (ع) اصبنيول 

[23] تحريف لمدينة ليفربول الإنجليزية

[24] زيادة من (أ)

[25] ويقصد بها التلغراف

[26] في (أ): رئيس 

[27] هو الشيخ محي الدين بن عربي الملقب بالشيخ الأكبر 638هـ ولد بمرسية من بلاد الأندلس وتوفي في دمشق ودفن في سفح جبل قاسيون ومدفنه يزار .

[28] سورة العنكبوت الآية20

[29] سورة الملك الآية 15

[30] سورة الأنفال الآية ً

[31] سورة الروم الآية 22

[32] سورة الإسراء الآية 70

----------


## ابو يعقوب الحركي

*الباب الثاني*:
* في سفينة الريح وهي القديمة، وذكر بعض أنواعها وأسمائها وآلاتها:*
اعلم أن مراتب البحرية أربعة: رئيس، ثم باش رئيس، ثم يكانجي، ثم عامي.
 وبيوت المركب ثلاثة: قامرا للرئيس في جهة القنت من جهة الدمان، وعنبر وسط المركب موضع السلعة، والثالث بيت بردوز[1] يسكنه البحرية[ ماعدا الرئيس][2] من جهة البروة[3].
 والدمان للمركب كاللجام للدابة فلا يغفل عنه أحد أبدا، ولا ترسل خشبته من اليد إلا في وقت غليني[4]، قيل جرناد بالرومي، وهي عبارة عن دور اليوم، أربع وعشرين ساعة مبدؤها من زوال اليوم لزوال غده. وستون ميلا تسمى بالرومية كراظ[5]، وهي مابين الرباط والعرائش، وبين العرائش وطنجة نصف كراظ: ثلاثون ميلا، وبين الرباط وطنجة كراظ ونصف كراظ.
 ولابد من حساب الفركط، وهي خيط فيه عقد، بين كل عقدتين مقدار معلوم عندهم. ومن الفرقط يعلم كم قطع من الأميال وما بقي للبلد المطلوب. وأعدل ما يقطع المركب في الساعة الواحدة ستة أميال، وإن قطع اثني عشر أو أحد عشر فهو مضر جدا.
 ولا أشد في الرياح من الغربي، وغاية ما يقطع الغربي في نفسه في ساعة واحدة ثمانية أو أحد[6] عشر ميلا، ولا يكون إلا للغربي إذ هو أسرع الرياح إذا اشتد جريه، وأما في قلة حركته فيقصر عن ذلك. ويقطع المركب بالريح الغربي في شدة سرعته اثني عشر ميلا، وهي من علامة الهلاك. ويعبر عن الغربي في هذا بالترت[7] لأنه يحاذيه، ومخرج الترت موضع غروب الشمس في الانقلاب الصيفي، ومهما يتحرك ريح الترت صعب البحر، وصارت أمواجه كالجبال. وطنجة من الرباط على مخرج الريح البراني، في جهة الشمال بين عيني الشمال والشرق، فسمت طنجة من الرباط على سمت مخرج البراني.
وإعلم أن الدائرة عندهم أربعة أقسام، كل قسم ثمانية أقسام، كل قسم منها يسمى كرط، فتكون أقسام الدائرة اثنين وثلاثين كرط، وقد ترسم أربعة وستين على أنها مقسومة نصف كرط، كما يقال درج، ونصف درج. والأصول أربعة: شرقي، وغربي نظيره، وسماوي، قبلي نظيره، والأركان أربعة، إذ كل ريح وقعت بين أصلين ركن، وتسمى النكبا بالعربية فإن خرج الريح من عين المشرق من دون ميل عنه فهو شرقي فقط، أومن عين الشمال فسماوي، ويسمى الشرقي[8] بالعجمية بلغة الطليان لبنط[9]، والغربي بلند[10].
 وتسمى هذه الدائرة بالبوصلة عندهم، وهي أول تعليم الولدان. ولا يرسم في البوصلة من الأصول الأربعة إلا السماوي فيعلم بشريطات مزوقة دون غيره، فبالسماوي تعرف أصول البوصلة وأركانه، لأنه إن عرف عين الشمس عرف ما عداها.
 وإن خرج الريح من الركن الذي بين الشرقي والغربي مثلا فبراني فقط، وإن خرج بين الشرقي والبراني على النصف فهو شرقي براني، ولا تقل براني شرقي لأنه يبدأ بالأصل، وكذا يقال في الباقي. ويقال أيضا مابين زوج، لأنه خرج بين اثنين من جهة الشرقي، واثنين من جهة البراني، وإن خرج الشرقي وبين البراني فهو شرقي كرط للبراني، أوبين الشرقي البراني فهو براني كرط للشرقي[11]، وهكذا في الباقي.
 وإذا أرادوا تحقيق في الرياح اعتبروا نصف الكرط لضيق المحل وخوف الخروج في البر، فإذا قيل: كم هو الزمان عندك؟ فيقال: على البراني نصف كرط للشرقي[12]، قيل، والريح القبلي دائما أوغالبا لا يهب إلا في وقت[13] نصف الليل ويستمر إلى الضحى، حتى ربما عرف به نصف الليل.
وإعلم أن البرو تابع للدمان لأنه لجام السفينة، أينما أدرته دار فتدور البرو. والبرو يكون أبدا مسامتا للبلد المطلوب فيسمى سمت البلد، وخطه عندهم بالطرف وذلك عكس الدابة، فلجام الدابة يكون نحو البلد المطلوب وذنبها لنظيره والسفينة بالعكس، فإذا فرض البلد واقعا على عين البراني كطنجة من الرباط، فطنجة[14] على عين البراني، والرباط على عين نظيره اللباش[15]، فإذاكان سمته البراني صلح له من الريح ماعدا الشرقي، والبراني من الرياح الخمسة، وأحسنها اللباش لأنه على النظير.
 فإن كان على السمت المطلوب وهو البراني، وخرج له الريح الشرقي أوالسماوي فيسمى عندهم كنطرد، وكان الريح ضيقا لأنه على أربعة أكورط، ولا يسافر فيها وإنما يسافر بستة أكورط فأكثر، ومهما كثر اتساع الريح وحسن، فإذا قصر سمت البراني وكان الريح سماويا وجب على الرئيس يبرو[16] لجهة الترت بنحو كرطتين، ولا يسافر على السماوي، نعم البابور يكون له السماوي في هذه الحالة أحسن من غيره.
وإعلم أن في كل ساعة بعد الزوال وجب عليه أن يعرف كم قطع من الأميال، ويحفظها إلى زوال غده، ثم يجمع، فالمجتمع يقال له: جرنادة كما مر.و في كل زوال يعرف ارتفاع الشمس ليعرف كم قطع في[17] ذلك الموضع، وإنما يكون المجتمع[18] جرنادة إذا سافر على سمت واحد كالبراني، فإن مشى على البراني مثلا ميلين وعلى السماوي ميلا، وعلى غيره ميلا، وجب طرح المختلف.
 ح وأما البوصلة التي في المركب فحجرها دائما مسامت للسماوي الذي هو عين الشمال، وربما وجد في البوصلة نوع لعله للفلاك، يكون مائلا للترت بنحو كرط فأقل، يقال لها بوصلة مترت. فلابد من معرفة البوصلة ح هل هي من السماوي أومن الترت، ومعرفة ذلك بمعرفة غروب الشمس.
 ويقال للقلع الذي في ذنب البرو المثلث إن كان واحدا:الفلك [19]، والثالث الأخير كنطرفلك[20]، والأول طرنككر، ثم الصاري الكبير الذي في الوسط يسمى المشطر[21] وهو الطويل بالعربية في كل شيء، والصاري الصغير يسمى الطرنكيك[22]، فإن كان الثالث صغيرا جدا فهو ميزان.
وحكي عن بعض الرياس أن الرمل الموجود الآن في حوز سلا إلى سيدي بوحجا إلى فم المرسى لم تكن موجودة قبل، بل كانت المراكب ترسي حذاء سيدي بوحجا، وإنما جاءت هذه الرمال[23] من بلد قبالة الرباط في البحر تسمى فر، جاء بها البحر بالتتابع اليوم بعد اليوم حتى صارت إلى ما ترى. وأما مقدار ما تأخذه كل سفينة من ماء البحر فيعبر عنه بالأقدام، وقدر القدم عندهم مابين خنصر اليد اليمنى إلى خنصر اليد اليسرى مضمومتين، إحداهما للأخرى كهيئة القابض على شيء. ويعرف مقدار الداخل في الماء من المركب من الأقدام من الدمان الذي في السفينة، بجعل رأس مخطاف العصا المعتمدة لقياس الماء المسماة عندهم بالغنج، قابضا على طرف الدمان الذي أسفل الماء، ثم تعلم في الغنج علامة وصول الماء فيها، ثم تطلق من الدمان، وتعبر مابين العلامة لرأس المخطاف بالأقدام المذكورة، فما بينهما هو مقدار ما تجده من الأقدام.
 ولا بد من عمق البحر بذلك المقدار لئلا يحرث المركب، ويزاد على تلك الأقدام قدم أو قدمان تكون تحت السفينة بينهما وبين البحر[24] احتياطا، لارتفاع السفينة وانخفاضها بالبحر والموج، والمرجع في مقدار عمق السفينة إلى دمانها، لأنه يكون مساويا لها من تحت، ومفصلا على قدرها.
وإذا كان الريح قبليا بالرباط قويا، لم يحتج لعمل المادة في خروج المركب للبحر، لأن الريح القبلي يدفعه، فإن لم يوجد القبلي وجب إعمالها، وبها يخرج، وذلك أن يذهب الفلك الكبير بمخطاف وكمن[25] من متاع المخزن، ثم يرمي ذلك المخطاف معقودا فيه طرف الكمنة في قعر البحر، ثم يأتي بالطرف الأخر من الكمنة إلى السفينة فيأخذه أهلها ويقبضونه، وبه يتعاونون على الخروج.
[وإعلم أن عامل السفينة وهو البحري لا بد أن تكون له خبرة بصنعة النجارة، إذ يحتاج لها كثيرا.
 قيل ومما يعين على زوال دوخة البحر أكل الخبز السخن عقب القئ أو الطعام السخن، وكذا دهن الرأس بالحامض وأكل البصل][26].
وإعلم أن السفينة لها أسماء كثيرة، بحسب صنعتها من فوق أو من تحت[27]، فأما من تحت فنوعان: أحدهما عرزيل، وهو ضيق الهيئة كشكل الحوت، والأخر واسع الهيئة من تحت يسمى ابلن، وهو صالح لحمل السلع الكثيرة لكونها كالجفنة واسعا ويأخذ من الماء تحت قليلا، وهو مأمون الجلوس كثيرا، والأخر يأخذ من الماء كثيرا.
 وأما من فوق فمدارا سماءه على الصاري وكسوته من القلع فيه يسمى وعود الصاري من عود البين، موجود بأرض الريف بالمغرب كثيرا فقط، وله أنواع كثيرة تزيد على العشر. فمنها نوع يكون بالصحيفة وهو خشبة قائمة مقام ظهر المركب، وذلك أن الصاري الأول الذي أسفله، الغليظ، مغروز بقعر المركب المسمى خنزيرة له قنانيب تسمى صرصيت، مربوطة بجوانب المركب هكذا:    

 يسمى هذا الأول الصاري، فإن كان هذا الصاري وحده لاشيء فيه قيل للصاري بيبل، وكذلك قلاعه.
 فإن كان في هذا الصاري واحد آخر ملصق فيه قيل للأول صاري، وللثاني بلط[28][ويسمى المركب أيضا بلط] ولا تحتاج الثانية لصحيفة إذا كان فيه اثنان فقط هكذا:       

فإن كان فيه ثلاثة، قيل في الأول صاري، والثاني لوبنط ذلغبي والثالث لوبنط يفك هكذا:

فالأسفل صاري، والثاني الذي فوقه يليه لوبنط ذلغبي، والثالث لوبنط يفك. فإن كان رابعا وهو نهايته، قيل في الرابع الأعلى لوبنط دكنطريفك.
 وكل واحد من لوبنط لها قلاعها مفصل عليها خاص بها، والغبي اسم للقلع الذي لها، واليفك اسم للقلع أيضا أضيفت إليه، والكنطر اسم للقلع، ولوبنط جنس يبين بالإضافة للقلع والريح مهما علا قوى، كما يجربه من أعلا المنار أو من أعلى الأرض، فلذا ترى القلع الأعلى يجلب النسيم من كبد الهوى وهو ممغط، والأسفل يضره.
 والمركب الذي فيه صاري واحد تقدم أنه بيبل، والذي فيه صاريان يسمى لبريك[29]، والذي فيه ثلاثة وهو نهايته يسمى كربط [30]إن كان فيه طبقة واحدة للمدفع، فإن كان فيه ثلاثة صواري [وفيه طبقتان يسمى فركط، وإن كان فيه ثلاثة صواري] وثلاث طبقات قيل فيه انبيس أو انبي ويسمى بالتركي قبق والذي فيه صاري واحد يسمى بكراع وسمي برخ[31] أيضا، وسمي القلع الذي فيه تنبر، وهو ما يستعمل في الفلك الصغير للنزهة ونحوها.
 ثم لبريك لابد فيه من الصحائف التي تقدم مقام ظهر المركب لإرساء لربنط كما مر صورتها هكذا:

وإن كبر البحر خفف منها بإزالة الأعلى فقط، أو هو والذي تحته أيضا.
 ثم الدمان ربما ناوله رجل واحد، وربما ناوله أربعة رجال فأكثر إن كانت في البحر فرتنة[32] فلا يصارعه إلا الجماعة، وربما ألقى بعض الرجال في البحر. وتسمى مطهرة المركب المعدة للبول والغائط لبنظ، كما تسمى جهة واحدة من جهتي المدفع بذلك.
وإعلم أن مرسى الرباط تفسدها الفيضة، فتتعمر بسببها بالرمل حتى يصير في عمق البحر يوم المرية الكبرى نحو ستة أقدام، ويصلحها الحملة فتتسرح بذلك حتى يصير في عمقه يوم المرية نحو ستة عشر قدما، ومرية وسط الشهر يكون ماؤها أكثر من مارية آخره.
واعلم أن رئيس السفينة يحتاج لثلاثة أمور: آلة ارتفاع الشمس كالقوس[33] ونحوه، ليعرف بالارتفاع العرض، ومنه يعرف في أي موضع من الأرض هو. والثاني: البوصلة لمعرفة الطريق التي يمر عليها، وفي أي سمت من الجهة الأربع هو. والثالث: الكرط، وقد يسافر بدون كرط وآلة ارتفاع إذا قرب الموضع، وذلك غرر، لأن الريح لا يؤمن، فربما جلاه لموضع لايعرفه، فلا بد من تلك الآلات، وفي الزوال يأخذ الارتفاع أبدا.
واعلم أن من طنجة للإسكندرية كله بحر صغير، ومن طنجة للرباط فما وراءها إلى الصويرة كله بحر كبير وجبل طارق حاجز بينهما.
وإعلم أنه قد يكون للسفينة قلع واحد يكون مثلثا وهو المسمى عندهم تنبر، وقد يكون أكثر من واحد إلى أربعة وعشرين قلعا وذلك نهايته، ولكل واحد اسم يخصه عندهم كما تقدم بعض ذلك .وأصغر تلك الأقلاع يكون أرهفها وأعلاها ليجلب النسيم، فلذا ترى القلع الأعلى صغيرا رقيقا ممغطا بالرياح المعمرة فيه ويكون أسفلها كبيرا غليظا فيه رخاوة.
واعلم أن أسماء السفن كلها باعتبار صواريها كما مر، وأن سفن السلاطين لا تكون معتدة لحمل السلع بل للمدافع والعساكر، وسفن التجار بالعكس. وسفن السلطان لا تكون إلا عامرة بالصبر، وهو عندهم الأحجار الكبيرة من الصم ونحوه، ولا يسافر إلا بها لتثقله في البحر حتى لا يقلبه البحر. وأن غالب أصحاب السفن إنما هم عاملون فيها بالمساقاة، فتكون السفينة مملوكة بالذات للتاجر، فيعطيها للرئيس بالنصف، أو الربع، أو نحو ذلك، كالعامل في الأجنة والمزارع ونحوها.
واعلم أن صاحب السفينة نوعان: أحدهما يكون صاحب علم فقط يقال له الرئيس، وهو العالم بعلوم الرياح وما تقطعه، وبطرق البحار وسموتها، وبعلوم النجوم وأطوال البلاد وعروضها، ويكون عارفا بالكتابة والحساب وما يحتاج له من قسمة وتسمية، والآخر يكون صاحب عمل فقط، ويسمى عندهم بالبحري، وهو الذي يسافر في البحر مرارا، ومارس خدمة السفينة، ويكون عالما بآلاتها كلها من حبال وأقلاع وأعواد، ولا علم عنده.
 والأول كاملا من جهة العلم ناقص من جهة العمل، والثاني عكسه، والكامل من كان عالما عاملا، إذ العلم شجرة والعمل ثمرها، وأي فائدة للشجر بلا ثمر.
وإعلم أن هذه الألفاظ كلها أو جلها بلغة العجم قال مؤلفه هذا ما تلقيناه من بعض رؤساء البحر ممن سافر فيه وخدم دهرا طويلا.
وفرغ منه مؤلفه سنة خمس وثلاثمائة وألف، والحمد لله رب العالمين. 

 [ووافق الفراغ من مبيضة مؤلفه رحمه الله سابع جمادى الأولى عام أربعة وثلاثمائة وألف وهو يوم الاثنين وفي صبيحة هذا اليوم بلغنا خبر الشيخ المذكور، بأنه بثغر طنجة في إيابه من سفره لبيت المقدس لاصطنبول، وأنه قادم إلى الرباط في بابور صغير يدخل إلى مرساته بخبر رئيس والله تعالى أعلم.
ووافق كاتبه هنا خواتم شعبان عام تسعة وعشرين وثلاثمائة وألف][34].






[1] الجناح الخاص بالبحارة

[2] زيادة من (أ)

[3] مقدمة السفينة الجؤجؤ

[4] أي الصحو والهدوء

[5] تحريف لكلمة grade أي الدرجة

[6] ساقطة من( أ)

[7] هي الرياح القادمة من اتجاه اليمين أحد الاتجاهات الرئيسية 

[8] ساقطة من أ

[9] تعريب لفظي لكلمة levante  أي الشرقي

[10] تعريب لفظي لكلمة Ponant أي الغربي

[11] في (أ) لا شرقي 

[12] في (أ) لا شرقي 

[13] ساقطة من (أ)

[14] ساقطة من (أ)

[15] ترجمة لفظية لكلمة Leveche أي ريح الجنوب الغربي

[16] أي أنه يوجه جؤجؤ السفينة  للجهة الترت

[17] ساقطة من (أ)

[18] ساقطة من (أ)

[19] هو شراع مثلث الزوايا في مقدمة السفينة وهو شراع Foc

[20] وهو Clinfoc أي الشراع المثلث الخفيف 

[21] أي الصاري الرئيس في السفينة 

[22] الشراع الموجود عند الجؤجؤ

[23] في (ع) الرمل

[24] في النسخة (أ) البر

[25] ترجمة لفظية للكلمة الاسبانية Cumena أي الحبل الغليظ الذي تشد به المراكب إلى توابث رصيف الميناء

[26] ساقطة من(أ)

[27] في(أ) من تحت أو من فوق

[28] ترجمة لفظية للكلمة الإيطالية Volta أي عقدة ملحقة  

[29] ترجمة لفظية للكلمة الفرنسية Brick أي القلعية ،وهي سفينة شراعية بصاريين،ومتعددة القلوع

[30] ترجمة لكلمة Corvette أي الحراقة

[31] ترجمة للكلمة الإسباني Pareja

[32] وهي العاصفة

[33] الإسطرلاب

[34] في نسخة (أ)

----------

